# Losing hair round eyes?



## rgdlljames

I noticed this weekend that my 6 month old ND wether has lost most of the hair around each eye and he has crusty/sleep around them...not bad but enough to see it. Anyone have any insight on this subject? Is it a vitamin deficiency? :shrug:


----------



## milkmaid

Oh-oh, sounds like mites to me! There are lots of things you can do. From the research I've done, it seems the most sure-fire solution is Ivomec pour-on or injectable.
I have been dealing with mites too, not fun. But I can't do the Ivomec because I milk my does. :hair:


----------



## rgdlljames

Thank you! I do have Ivomec pour-on - how would I administer it and how often?


----------



## milkmaid

Well, I'm not really that experienced, so you should get some more opinions before treating.  If you post pics, people will have a better idea of what you are talking about.
Google "sarcoptic mange in goats" and look at the images.
I'm not sure about your question; I've looked at so many mange treatments I'm :dazed:


----------



## rgdlljames

*Re: Losing hair round eyes? UPDATED WITH PICS!*

Ok, here are some pics....I noticed last night that his ears are losing hair too. :shrug: Poor Sweet Dumpy! I did give each of them 1cc of ivermectin injectable orally yesterday to start. Do have the pour on but not sure how to use it. Any suggestions?


----------



## 4theluvofgoats

You could also rub some olive or mineral oil around his ears, eyes, nose and on his legs to smother the mites and help soothe the effected areas.


----------



## aussieheelr

I would contact a vet first. That looks more like a something I would use a dust treatment on. The only pour-on I've used was the Blue Ivermectin which is supose to be used only in the spring time if I understand correctly. Plus I'd clean out all bedding, replace with new and mix some DE or the dust treatment in it to make sure nothing is in there to just get him again. Poor guy, that looks so irritaing


----------



## milkmaid

That definitely looks like mites to me. It's not identical to what my goats have, but it matches other pictures I've seen.  
I think there's conflicting information about when/how many times to apply Ivomec. I looked briefly online but couldn't find out. Some people just do it once, apparently. That may or may not kill all the mites as they hatch and develop. Try Googling it; you'll probably come up with something.

Edited to add - cdtrum on here has used the Ivomec pour-on.


----------



## cdtrum

Yep....looks likes mites......I just used the ivomec pour-on this week for my guys, I'm trying it to see how it works.......Ivomec injected works, but I hate giving them injections if I don't have to....with mites you really need to treat 2-3x's ten days apart to kill life cycle....also, giving the ivomec orally does not work for mites in my opinion.


----------



## crgoats

I think that is what my one goat has. I posted about white crust in her ears the other day. If she is pregnant, can I treat her? She has little white balls on her head, some of the fur around her ear is missing, and her ears are all crusty inside.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

hmmmm onder: 

I went to see the group of babies that my new doeling is part of a few weeks ago. All the hair around their eyes were gone (around the rims only) When I saw it I thought-gosh what is that?

Next time I went to see her (a week later) it was all cleared up--all the hair had come back around all of the babies eyes. I have seen her several times since and they all appear fine. 

Is this something I need to be concerned about when I bring her home..to my herd? The mother goats never had any hair loss and their coats all look excellent-babies included.


----------



## cdtrum

I really can not find any really good knowledgable info on dealing with mites....I have this issue every winter with my guys.....I have been told it is a immune issue, but my guys are copper bolused, given this best minerals and fed very well! I have done everything suggested to build up their immune system and I still deal with this every winter! I have also been told that mites are every where, the dirt, hay, bedding.....that some goats have reactions to them and some don't, that they can have them and show no signs...I have 2 that show signs and 2 that don't, have been told to treat all of them.....that you can have one that is a carrier and not show them.......I have no idea if this all true??????? I just try and keep a head of it every year and start treating as soon as I see any signs.......it is sooooo frustrating! I have also had skin scrappings done and it showed no mites, but they can be deep in the skin.


----------

